# Caribe Group Size Tank?



## CaptMicha (Mar 29, 2006)

What size tank would I need for a group of 5 full grown caribes? I know the larger, the better, but I want to know at least the minimum of what's humane. Thanks.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I would suggest a 180 or larger foot. Larger is always better.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

timmy said:


> I would suggest a 180 or larger foot. Larger is always better.


Agree, a 125 would work for a while... but something like a 180 or 220 would be better.


----------



## CaptMicha (Mar 29, 2006)

Hmm. I can't decide between these guys and a black rhom. A somewhat smaller tank would be better.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

CaptMicha said:


> Hmm. I can't decide between these guys and a black rhom. A somewhat smaller tank would be better.


Go with a shoal....


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah go with a 180G at LEAST for 5 full size caribe. 125G lifetime is just too small personally


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I would love a shoal of larger 10 in plus caribe!


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Why wont you get best of both worlds ;-) 
I got reds and rhom ;-) 
Rhom is in 20 gall alone until he gets ~3 inches then he will be moved to 90 gall 
Reds are in 90 gall until 125 is done or bigger will be bought ;-) 
REds are more interesting since rhom is small and shy , but sure he will be monster once 5 inch plus size ;-)


----------

